# DIY -- Tile Backing Board - Cement Board - Wet room



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys, im trying to find something similar to HardieBacker or Durock in Spain. Im converting my bathroom to a wetroom and therefore need waterproof board. The green plasteerboard they have at LeroyMerlin is apparently plasterboard with a waxed paper, so its resistant, but not waterproof..

Im in the malaga area.. any ideas?


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

Think theyre called - "Paneles de cemento"


----------

